# Mounting Track



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

What is the best way to affix roadbed to layout and track to roadbed ? Would it be best to use contact cement ? My flex track does not seem to have any nail holes in the crossties, so nailing doesn't seem to be an option.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

If you're going straight on wood you'll most likely want to glue but use Elmer's Glue-All.
A little dab here and there will do it. Don't get carried away as you may want to remove it later if you track plan is no better than mine was .

If going on pink or now purple foam board track nails work good. I use the foam, much easier to work with. Set the nails at a angle along the angle on the edge of the roadbed. They hold better if at an angle and you can go deeper into the foam. 

If it's Walthers Flex track look along the rails and you'll see small holes right at the rail.
You need rail spikes for these. They are little tiny track spikes. I don't know about other brands as I only use Walthers. Other brands may be the same. 

One little trick I found is that standard office style staples will hold the flex track till you are sure of how you want it. A staple will just fit over two ties and if put right up against the outside of the rail hold it pretty good. 

Magic


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I used foamboard adhesive, but latex caulk will work.

Then clear latex caulk (white when dispensed, turns clear when setup) for the cork roadbed, then I used a medium thickness CA for the track. caulk was too way too messy (actually a disaster with double & triple track).

This stuff is excellent;
http://www.mercuryadhesives.com/products.htm#M300M


----------



## SoCalRailfan (Feb 23, 2014)

It's been my experience, that, at least with Atlas track, you still have nail holes. But, they're very tiny and easy to miss. 


Though I don't have a ton of experience with laying down track, it seems to me that people might use something semi-permanent, to at least, initially lay down the cork road bed, and then when they tack the track in place with the track tacks, the roadbed and the track essentially combine and become one piece. 

I, too, am looking to build an N scale layout.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm building my 2nd N-scale layout (first was never finished). I have 2" foam over ¼" plywood. I've glued my foam roadbed down, and am experimenting attaching the track with 1 to 1-½" sewing pins with tiny heads. I'm doing the outer loop right now and will see how well the pins hold before going any farther. If it works, I can dab a bit of tie-colored paint on the pin heads to hide them amongst the ballast. Anyone else tried this?


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

wsboyette said:


> What is the best way to affix roadbed to layout and track to roadbed ? Would it be best to use contact cement ? My flex track does not seem to have any nail holes in the crossties, so nailing doesn't seem to be an option.


Your track will have holes but they are not all the way through to the top. Turn it over and they are there but need to be poked through to ID them from the top.
Mike


----------

